# Photovoltaic Panels at Menards



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The Menards chain is a recent addition into this area. I see that Menards offers photovoltaic panels but offer them at what is probably a substantial profit for carrying them at all. 

A 130 watt Sharp polycrystalline panel for nearly $900, other sizes available too.

A 130 watt Sharp polycrystalline panel offered by the nearby Northern Tool Store for about $700.

I haven't compared to see if they are the same nor what all is offered with each, only that both carry them. 

I'm glad to see photovoltaic panels offered and at least get local folk thinking about using them. No doubt many will do a cash and carry without any price comparison or really knowledgeable shopping as to what is even available online, through a dealer, or elsewhere.

The 1800 watt panel and battery system Northern Tools offers is interesting, 1800 watts via two 100 watt panels. Um okay, extremely efficient models. I haven't read the buyer's guide, but I don't see elsewhere that it is given as per day total or ??
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200441246_200441246


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The 1800 watt system is based on the inverter size. A very deceiving way to make your system look larger than it really is.

Sunelec has 135 watt panels for about $350. Half the price of Northern tool


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I hadn't thought about it being the inverter size, just figured and a really long day perhaps capturing that many watt total. Thanks for clarifying.

I've been reading here on occasion about the panels nearing $2 per watt.

While I've not priced anywhere I did continue looking at what all Northern offers and they do sell the Sundanzer refrigerators and freezers. 

At least a few of the Northern offerings carry the 110% money back guarantee for lowest price guarantee. Didn't see it on all, but on some. Might pay to look closely at each offering for it.

Northern is also a new store in this area and I haven't yet visited. Wonder if these items are in stock locally or only for warehouse shipping? Think it is about time I had a road trip to take in Menards and Northern and ?? Menards second store was to open either this week or the end of last week.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> A 130 watt Sharp polycrystalline panel offered by the nearby Northern Tool Store for about $700.


Last Solarworld monocrystalline 245w panels I bought in Oct were 625 ea...and shipping was less than local sales tax. That's 2.55/w


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Windy,
I'd take a look at some of the outfits like WholesaleSolar.com, or have a look at this list of what is supposed to be the cheapest prices going on solar pv:
http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/solar_panels.htm

Note that people have to pay to get on this list of "cheapest" panels, so not all of the cheap sources are there.

I like buying stuff from Northern Tool as they seem to do a good job on customer service, but have never seen a good price on pv there.

Gary


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Can't say that I'm in the market for any solar products at this time, but I do like to see such products offered locally rather than just through online purchases or catalogs. Makes a person feel that they can be a reality rather than just a pipe dream. Also should get many to at least thinking along the lines of alternatives being available.

I really like nice be retail stores where you can view everything firsthand rather than just read about it in a catalog or on the Net. I'm wanting some computer items but would like to see them in a store rather than just read about them. I at least think I have narrowed down my selection for a video card, still doing comparisons though.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> While I've not priced anywhere I did continue looking at what all Northern offers and they do sell the Sundanzer refrigerators and freezers.


We bought eight 100 watt panels from Sunelec this year for $1.20 per watt. At these prices there is no need for the pricey "solar refrigerators and freezers", just buy energy efficient regular appliances and with the money you save, get more panels.

Our regular fridge and freezer are happy


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I bought 12 of the cheapest Sunelec panels, and they work fine (except for one, might have damaged it myself...) and they were $1.19/watt. I paid a bit for shipping, but it a continent away, and they are enormous. For about $3000, I got the charge controller, 12 panels, combiner box, and some other doodads. No more generator running, well, down to 15% of what we used to. 
I see 130w panels at Canadian Tire for $1099. Who buys those???


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thats some incredible deals,CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!

These are a super deal,10 watt panels at 25 bucks each

http://sunelec.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=1405


----------

